# R-15 a piece of @#$%!!!



## mroe (Oct 15, 2004)

My Tivo died and DTV sent me an R15. What a piece of crap that is. I can't even get the dam optical port to work. It records ALL the shows including repeats. ( no season passes) Can't set the number of shows to keep or delete. This thing is junk as far as I'm concerned. DTV and Tivo need to kiss and make up. I'm calling DTV today and complain. :down:


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Check the R15 forum http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106
Most here will agree with you.


----------



## ClemSole (Nov 12, 2004)

Also reading the manual might help you figure that some of the things you think are missing are really there only called something else. Never guess what you can learn by reading a book.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

ClemSole said:


> Also reading the manual might help you figure that some of the things you think are missing are really there only called something else. Never guess what you can learn by reading a book.


Very true. Many of the things you believe to be unavailable on the R15 actually are available.


----------



## ESPalmer (Jan 16, 2002)

I also had issues with the R15 when installing it in my daughter's room. The manual definitely helps...


Hang in there and count to ten


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

ClemSole said:


> Also reading the manual might help you figure that some of the things you think are missing are really there only called something else. Never guess what you can learn by reading a book.


Hmmm...sounds like a shortcoming to me. Don't think I've ever had to crack open the manual for my DTivos.


----------



## kenbarto (Mar 11, 2007)

yes it is a p.o.s.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Hmmm...sounds to me like a shortcoming to me. Don't think I've ever had to crack open the manual for my DTivos.


That may have been true for you, but I have seen many questions on these forums that would have been answered by cracking open the manual. And, I'm not talking about some obtuse operating difficulties.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> That may have been true for you, but I have seen many questions on these forums that would have been answered by cracking open the manual. And, I'm not talking about some obtuse operating difficulties.


Especially true when shifting from one platform to another. We are so used to doing it one way that it seems harder than it really is to figure out the new device.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The R15 is not a bad unit at all. Yea, if you are used to Tivo, then it does not have several things a Tivo does. But it does have everything you have said it does not.

Remember, most people out there using the R15 probally have never heard of, nor seen a Tivo. And the R15 works just fine for them.

Read the Manual. It takes about 10 Mins and you will find the answers to your questions.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

My sister got one too. It sucks.

I do have a pair of R10's sitting here.. Not being used, wink wink. Send me a PM.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

mroe said:


> My Tivo died and DTV sent me an R15. What a piece of crap that is. I can't even get the dam optical port to work. It records ALL the shows including repeats.


Nope, not if it's set correctly.



mroe said:


> ( no season passes)


Yes there are.



mroe said:


> Can't set the number of shows to keep or delete.


Yes you can.



mroe said:


> This thing is junk as far as I'm concerned. DTV and Tivo need to kiss and make up. I'm calling DTV today and complain. :down:


I agree, but you at least need to RTFM before you complain!


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Are we allowed to say: at, pound, dollar sign, percent, exclamation exclamation exclamation?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Discussion of the R15 is not supposed to continue on this forum. I have two. I RTFM. It's pure and utter garbage (I've lived with them since december). Just got an old Hughes unit and am looking forward to replacing at least one of the R15s. Discussion really should happen at DBStalk.com


----------



## hpb (Sep 29, 2000)

wolflord11 said:


> The R15 is not a bad unit at all. Yea, if you are used to Tivo, then it does not have several things a Tivo does. But it does have everything you have said it does not.
> 
> Remember, most people out there using the R15 probally have never heard of, nor seen a Tivo. And the R15 works just fine for them.
> 
> Read the Manual. It takes about 10 Mins and you will find the answers to your questions.


If you have only driven a Yugo then you might think "This is great I don't have to walk everywhere" But take that person and put them in a Porsche and the Yugo is a huge piece of fecal matter.

The analogy is the same non-TiVo=Yugo, TiVo=Porsche

You can't miss it if you've never tried it. Just like the comment in my signature.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

wolflord11 said:


> Remember, most people out there using the R15 probally have never heard of, nor seen a Tivo. And the R15 works just fine for them.


Now let me say this at the start, I'm sure the r15 is a fine box. I can't say as I don't own one.

But, ()

Every time I read that quoted statement, I hear the chours to the Joe Young and Sam M. Lewis song, "How 'Ya Gonna Keep 'Em Down On The Farm (After They've Seen Paree)"!!

Here's the song, if yer interested


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

hpb said:


> If you have only driven a Yugo then you might think "This is great I don't have to walk everywhere" But take that person and put them in a Porsche and the Yugo is a huge piece of fecal matter.
> 
> The analogy is the same non-TiVo=Yugo, TiVo=Porsche
> 
> You can't miss it if you've never tried it. Just like the comment in my signature.


Bad analogy. We have always had the Tivos and like them a lot. Now we also have 2 R15s, and like them a lot. So much, in fact, that we have put two DirecTivos in storage in favor of running the R15s (we still have an active R10).

I also don't really consider the Tivos to be the Porsches of your analogy. They are very good boxes, but lack some of the functionality I prefer in the DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## hpb (Sep 29, 2000)

Well, I own 7 TiVos(2 S1 standalones, 2 S1 DirecTivos, 1 HR10-250, 1 S2 DirecTiVo, and an S3) and I have two HR20-700 DVRs.

My HR10-250 died (bad access card slot) so I purchased an HR20-700. It is terrible but it's the only HD-DVR that DTV has now. If you think the HR10-250 had problems based on the number of complaints, it ain't nothin' compared to the bugs in the HR20-700. 

The HR20-700 is the reason I spent $599 ($200 off @ Best Buy) on the S3 and I use it for only OTA recording and am stuck with using the HR20-700 for HD satellite recording.

I have been with DirecTV from the start, 1994, and had almost every receiver they have made.

The DirecTv DVRs are JUNK.  

In features, in relialbility, and useability there is no comparison. 

Yugo vs. Porsche

I felt anger and frustration trying to watch TV with the HR20-700. 

After the S3 life is good again. I would rather pay $799 than get an HR20-700 for free.

That's as clear as I can make it. And I encourage everyone considering the HR20-700 to stop and think before making the choice. 

Hopefully DTV will kiss and make up with TiVo and stop this madness.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Boston Fan said:


> Bad analogy. We have always had the Tivos and like them a lot. Now we also have 2 R15s, and like them a lot. So much, in fact, that we have put two DirecTivos in storage in favor of running the R15s (we still have an active R10).
> 
> I also don't really consider the Tivos to be the Porsches of your analogy. They are very good boxes, but lack some of the functionality I prefer in the DirecTV DVRs.


I agree... I'd rather miss some of my programs and have to format my drive all the time on the R15 than get all of my recordings using a Tivo


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> That may have been true for you, but I have seen many questions on these forums that would have been answered by cracking open the manual. And, I'm not talking about some obtuse operating difficulties.


It's great when someone comes here and says- My 1 day old TiVo is recording shows I didn't tell it to !!!! This POS !!!


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

hpb said:


> The DirecTv DVRs are JUNK.
> 
> In features, in relialbility, and useability there is no comparison.
> 
> ...


My HR20 works fine.
I'm not sure what you're so p*ssed off about.
It's not a TiVo but it gets the job done once you get used to the different menu structure.
They keep on improving the software.
Mine has worked just awesome for months now.
What causes all the anger and frustration trying to watch TV with the HR20-700 ?


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

hpb said:


> The DirecTv DVRs are JUNK.
> 
> In features, in relialbility, and useability there is no comparison.


My experience has obviously been quite a bit different than yours. We remain quite pleased with our DirecTV DVRs. 

We have not yet gone HD, but when we do we will retire the R10 (our last active DirecTivo). Based on what I have read and heard from most using the HR20, I am looking forward to getting a chance to use it. It will also be an additional DVR that let's me enjoy all of the active features for NFLST, a feature that the DirecTivos do not have. :up:


----------



## directdvrman (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree the Directv dvr is not as good as Tivo.I think the wishlist feature on Tivo makes it the best thing out there to me anyways.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

snickerrrrs said:


> I agree... I'd rather miss some of my programs and have to format my drive all the time on the R15 than get all of my recordings using a Tivo


We have two R15s, have never missed a recording, and have never had to reformat the hard drive. 

Out of curiosity, do you own an R15 - none are listed in your signature.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have Tivos, Direct/Tivos and Directv DVR's and Standard Receivers.

I use them all for different jobs, different functions. Yes, One may have features that another has not, but you can not always have the best of both Worlds.

Some people prefer Tivos, some Direct/Tivos, and some Directv DVR's. Everyone has the right to use and appreciate what they have.

BUT: To Quote hpb: "Hopefully DTV will kiss and make up with TiVo and stop this madness."

Perhaps Tivo should kiss and makeup with Directv. Directv does not need Tivo to stay competitive. They have a much larger customer base, alot more funds. Atleast with Directv, you can email Customer Support and get an answer quickly. Unlike Tivo who does not even have that option. Also, Directv serves us SAT people, while Tivo appears to have left us SAT people to die a slow death. The Series 3 is of no use to us at all.

So take your pick: SAT with Directv, or Cable and Tivo. I know in our Area you will pay Double what we pay now for the same setup. I prefer to save Money dont you?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


> We have two R15s, have never missed a recording, and have never had to reformat the hard drive.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you own an R15 - none are listed in your signature.


You're lucky. I have missed multiple recordings on both of my R15s. What's worse is it seems to know which are the shows I look forward to watching and skip those. (I've missed two episodes of 24 this season for example due to the R15s)


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

SullyND said:


> You're lucky. I have missed multiple recordings on both of my R15s. What's worse is it seems to know which are the shows I look forward to watching and skip those. (I've missed two episodes of 24 this season for example due to the R15s)


That stinks  .

We really have had a good experience thus far, but can certainly understand the frustrations of those who have had problems.

Interestingly, it is our R10 that has become the unreliable machine for us. Lockups, reboots, and occasional missed recordings have us relying on the HR15 more and more.


----------



## jrl007 (Oct 7, 2005)

directdvrman said:


> I agree the Directv dvr is not as good as Tivo.I think the wishlist feature on Tivo makes it the best thing out there to me anyways.


Would the Direct TV DVR be good enough, in anyone's opinion, to replace a standard receiver that's lightly used? We have a standard in our bedroom, and a Hughes DVR on the main tv that's watched 90% of the time. We're just looking to get something to record some of the shows that we watch so we can watch a little TV before bed. Season passes would be nice, do the new ones do that? Or would we be better off getting a used Hughes receiver from someplace like Ebay?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

You might read in the DirecTv forum for their own brand of DVR
R15 for SD and HR20 for HD

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

jrl007 said:


> Would the Direct TV DVR be good enough, in anyone's opinion, to replace a standard receiver that's lightly used? We have a standard in our bedroom, and a Hughes DVR on the main tv that's watched 90% of the time. We're just looking to get something to record some of the shows that we watch so we can watch a little TV before bed. Season passes would be nice, do the new ones do that? Or would we be better off getting a used Hughes receiver from someplace like Ebay?


The R15 is far better than the Directv Standard Receiver. And yes, the R15 has Season Pass.

If you can get one for free thru Directv then go for it!


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

jrl007 said:


> Would the Direct TV DVR be good enough, in anyone's opinion, to replace a standard receiver that's lightly used? We have a standard in our bedroom, and a Hughes DVR on the main tv that's watched 90% of the time. We're just looking to get something to record some of the shows that we watch so we can watch a little TV before bed. Season passes would be nice, do the new ones do that? Or would we be better off getting a used Hughes receiver from someplace like Ebay?


The R15 would make a fine replacement. Use the code DVR4U2 on the DirecTV website to get the R15 for free.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

jrl007 said:


> Would the Direct TV DVR be good enough, in anyone's opinion, to replace a standard receiver that's lightly used? We have a standard in our bedroom, and a Hughes DVR on the main tv that's watched 90% of the time. We're just looking to get something to record some of the shows that we watch so we can watch a little TV before bed. Season passes would be nice, do the new ones do that? Or would we be better off getting a used Hughes receiver from someplace like Ebay?


I'd get a Hughes DTivo off of Ebay for no money.

Bonanza


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> Remember, most people out there using the R15 probally have never heard of, nor seen a Tivo. And the R15 works just fine for them.


 And they have been locked in a closet for ten years. Or they are 1.5 years old. Tivo has been everywhere(even In "Family Guy") If Alyson Hannigan Hates the r15 thats good enough for me 

I call for the statistics guy's. I doubt if Most people have never heard of tivo. I would say Most people never heard of the r15


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I call for the statistics guy's. I doubt if Most people have never heard of tivo. I would say Most people never heard of the r15


Yes, but many people probably have never used a Xerox machine (I know I haven't) but think they have.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> The R15 is far better than the Directv Standard Receiver. And yes, the R15 has Season Pass.
> 
> If you can get one for free thru Directv then go for it!


I can also get my neighbors used kitty litter for free. EWWWWWWW!!!!!(doesnt mean I want it) You can also get a 2 year commitment for free thru Directv!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

What amazes me is that on a TIVO forum the second someone puts down the r15 they are jumped by all the r15 lovers.(singing its praises) I think its time for this thread to be locked or moved. If you love the r15 so much go to dbs and praise it all you want. This is Tivo's HOUSE!!! GO!! Tivo Go!! Tivo!!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


> That stinks  .
> 
> We really have had a good experience thus far, but can certainly understand the frustrations of those who have had problems.
> 
> Interestingly, it is our R10 that has become the unreliable machine for us. Lockups, reboots, and occasional missed recordings have us relying on the HR15 more and more.


My Tivo has Never missed a recording and has been trouble free (except when D* screwed up for well over 3 years now) If it werent for the wish lists i would have missed knowing that star trek voyager was on again. Every tivo I have ever owned has worked 100% Right out of the box right up to the drive failure which will happen to any Hard drive based device.

Edit: In fact the only time i ever missed recordings was 1. Because of a power failure that went on longer than my ups could last and 2. when i first got tivo in 99 S/A and used the ir blaster. Since i switched to directivos they have worked spectacularly for like 7 years for me. I wont use an r15 if they coat it in gold and send it to me with hookers(Ok Ill take it with the hookers, but would use it as a paperweight  )


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


> The R15 would make a fine replacement. Use the code DVR4U2 on the DirecTV website to get the R15 for free.


Dont forget the code ULLBSORRY After you get the free r15. It sounds like 90% u r using a Directivo. There are still plenty of them out there. In fact i have read here somplace that they got a directivo from D*. Yes the r15 would make a fine replacement for the standard reciever but a piss poor replacement for a TIVO!! No wish lists ,no dual tuner live buffer.  Its your choice. The most fragile part of a dvr ,The Hard drive is easily replaced on a directivo or even bumping up the storage to even a terrabyte of space but not the r15. Once its full your done. Forget the 30 sec skip its not there(if you like that feature).My hdvr40 got full so i bumped it to 447 hours.

Btw you wont own the r15 but if you get a used directivo its yours for life. Its your choice.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> What amazes me is that on a TIVO forum the second someone puts down the r15 they are jumped by all the r15 lovers.(singing its praises) I think its time for this thread to be locked or moved.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


>


----------



## hpb (Sep 29, 2000)

Stanley Rohner said:


> My HR20 works fine.
> I'm not sure what you're so p*ssed off about.
> It's not a TiVo but it gets the job done once you get used to the different menu structure.
> They keep on improving the software.
> ...


The anger and frustration is due to the multiple times my HR20 has recorded a black screen rather than the scheduled program. This is a known bug that the software designers have beenworking to fix. It's getting better but I can't trust the HR20 to record my shows consistantly.

That is THE primary function of a DVR and if it can't do that it's worthless!

So until this POS is fixed I have to duplicate my recording on my old series 1 SD DTiVo to make sure I don't miss anything.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I can also get my neighbors used kitty litter for free. EWWWWWWW!!!!!(doesnt mean I want it) You can also get a 2 year commitment for free thru Directv!


Thanks! I laughed for more than a few minutes when I read that...then in my mind I pictured an R15 in the neighbors used kitty litter and laughed even longer.

I still say get a DTivo on Ebay.

Bonanza (still chuckling)


----------



## parapraxis (Nov 22, 2003)

I had a Hughes DTivo for quite some time (5 years?) and it's worked perfectly well -- until it died last week. Stuttered to a stop and now won't power up. I just received my R15 and while I find it a difficult transition I am willing to give it a chance, although at first glance it seems to be less desirable.

My question is -- what can I do with my Hughes? When I first got it, I got the kit from Weaknees to bump capacity to 140 hours -- is there a place that repairs DTivo's (I don't see a repair option at Weaknees)? My goal is to fix the Hughes unit (and, if possible salvage the recorded material) put it back in service in the den and move the R15 up to the bedroom as a secondary unit.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

parapraxis said:


> My question is -- what can I do with my Hughes? When I first got it, I got the kit from Weaknees to bump capacity to 140 hours -- is there a place that repairs DTivo's (I don't see a repair option at Weaknees)? My goal is to fix the Hughes unit (and, if possible salvage the recorded material) put it back in service in the den and move the R15 up to the bedroom as a secondary unit.


You can always replace the drive yourself. Any IDE hard drive will work, and there are tools posted all over that will run you step-by-step through the copy/upgrade process.


----------



## parapraxis (Nov 22, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> You can always replace the drive yourself. Any IDE hard drive will work, and there are tools posted all over that will run you step-by-step through the copy/upgrade process.


So it sounds like it is a hard drive issue, right? After being unplugged for a while it does attempt to boot up, but then shuts down after a few seconds. I wasn't sure of that was it or if it was some other electrical issue.

Thanks. I'll look into it. My set up retained the original HD and then added a second one to expand capacity. Maybe all I need do is replace the primary HD.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> What amazes me is that on a TIVO forum the second someone puts down the r15 they are jumped by all the r15 lovers.(singing its praises) I think its time for this thread to be locked or moved. If you love the r15 so much go to dbs and praise it all you want. This is Tivo's HOUSE!!! GO!! Tivo Go!! Tivo!!


This place gives them something to do while they wait for their R-15's to reboot, whether it be from their awesome reliability or the software upgrade of the day.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

parapraxis said:


> So it sounds like it is a hard drive issue, right? After being unplugged for a while it does attempt to boot up, but then shuts down after a few seconds. I wasn't sure of that was it or if it was some other electrical issue.
> 
> Thanks. I'll look into it. My set up retained the original HD and then added a second one to expand capacity. Maybe all I need do is replace the primary HD.


If the unit actually shuts itself off, that does NOT sound like a hard drive problem. Most hard drive malfunctions will stutter as you say or won't boot at all (they stick at 'Welcome...Powering Up'. Your unit does indeed sound as if it has somesort of electrical problem.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

It looks like the R15s "substitute" for the 30-second skip is now broken on some of their units: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5033540&&#post5033540


----------



## sbursik (Jul 17, 2004)

The R15 was great! For harvesting the hard drive to put in my DVR-40 to give it more recording time. I was so unhappy with the R15. It wasn't intuitive at all, it messed up all the time and the remote was even poorly designed.

The Dish DVR is a POS too. Lets just admit that TiVo did something right and the others just cant come close.

Its like comparing an iPod to a Zune. The Zune is okay, but its no iPod.

Scott


----------

